# Ap scores are in!



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

anyone want to share their AP experiences if it was worth it etc lol


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in college. I don't take AP's anymore. 

Although in some ways AP classes were worth it. I got to skip calc I and because of AP credits I didn't have to take a few of the gen ed courses.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah AP. Good times, good times. I took the English, U.S. History, Calc AB, and Calc BC exams back in high school. I got 3s on all except the history one. For the university I was planning to attend, it was enough to get credit. 

With English, my teacher was out for about a month with diverticulitis, so that probably affected the scores of our entire class. It was during that time when we were supposed to go over how to take the multiple choice portion...which was exactly what brought down most people. 

AP U.S. History was something I had to take in order to take AP English due to how the classes were structured, but I honestly didn't care too much about it and prepared little for the exam. I just took it for shits and giggles to see how well I could do with minimal studying. I got a 2, and I possibly could have gotten a 3 had I not forgotten something that was important for one of the free response questions.

As for the Calc exams, I had to leave during the Calc AB one due to how nervous I got. I didn't even finish...and yet I somehow got a 3. When I took the Calc BC exam, I was able to hold my composure, but I still only ended up with a 3 overall. I tend to work more slowly than other people when it comes to math (and maybe I just work more slowly in general for some reason) even though I knew how to do the problems just as well as the next student. I lacked the time to do enough problems to get a 4 or 5. On the plus side, my AB subscore for the BC exam was a 4, so yay?

It was worth it at the time, but I have no idea if I will be able to return to college. The English class had worth beyond the credit, though, since my teacher was awesomesauce.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got my results and I got 5 on APUSH 4 ENGLISH and 3 PSYCH

Not bad for a first timer

I'm glad you guys found it useful


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Made 5s on everything I took except world history (4), art (4) and both Englishes (3). Went into college packing like 45 credits. LOL. Then I proceeded to dick around and not make much use of the credits I took. Oh well.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Dang lol I took those junior year and now I moved and going to a new School where it's early college and I take college classes at the JC for free so ill have 40 also ima prolly finish it out at the JC tho lol


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My state's scores don't come in until Wednesday!  I took the World History test, and I'm feeling pretty confident, though I'm still very anxious to get my score...


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

piscesfish said:


> My state's scores don't come in until Wednesday!  I took the World History test, and I'm feeling pretty confident, though I'm still very anxious to get my score...


I wish you luck! I know that I was anxious also but did exceptional


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

AP scores helped cover a semester's worth of GE credits for me.

Which was really damn useful come class sign up time every fall and spring. Most schools structure sign up priority by credit counts. Which meant I got to choose my classes each semester before anyone else in my class. 

Basically, it allowed me to have a much easier time later on getting into classes of my choosing.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

I took Computer Science AB, Chemistry, Biology, Physics C, Calculus BC and European History and got 5s in all. I went to a really good high school and I would say about 80% of AP tests taken by students at my high school were 5s. Our 10th grade AP chemistry class was a perfect 33 of 33 with getting 5s (we had a very good teacher). It helped me take a lot of fun classes in college, but it also had a little bit of a negative effect because standardized tests are geared to the "average", and the school I went to was well above average. I knew I would get a 5 without trying hard in class which made it a lot harder to get motivated to study because the bar was set much lower than what it could have been given the quality of the teachers and students.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I took Computer Science AB, Chemistry, Biology, Physics C, Calculus BC and European History and got 5s in all. I went to a really good high school and I would say about 80% of AP tests taken by students at my high school were 5s. Our 10th grade AP chemistry class was a perfect 33 of 33 with getting 5s (we had a very good teacher). It helped me take a lot of fun classes in college, but it also had a little bit of a negative effect because standardized tests are geared to the "average", and the school I went to was well above average. I knew I would get a 5 without trying hard in class which made it a lot harder to get motivated to study because the bar was set much lower than what it could have been given the quality of the teachers and students.


All 5s?!?!?! Danggg youre crazy!!


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> All 5s?!?!?! Danggg youre crazy!!


You know when people complain about how some schools just, "teach to the test"? Well, that was the sort of school I went to. The percent score you need to get a 5 obviously varies by different tests, but it's only something like 60% on the multiple choice. When we would take the practice tests in Chemistry and Biology half the class was exceeding 90% (In other words, they could have missed 4 times as many questions as they did and still gotten a 5). It's actually possible in some of the tests to get a 5 purely on multiple choice without even answering the written questions. I'm pretty sure on the AP Biology and Chemistry I was able to do so. Actually, on both of these tests I didn't even answer the last essay question because I knew it didn't matter and I'm pretty ADD so I lost interest in the test after I knew a 5 was assured. I know that sounds really asinine to say, but this was a boarding school that costs over $30,000 a year to attend. I'm not trying to say I'm so great, I'm trying to say that the school had a very good program for ensuring it's students got high test scores. It went so far that each student was actually assigned a portion of the test to memorize and then right after taking the AP tests we would have a debriefing where we recreated the tests from memory so our teachers could analyze what was on the tests to refine their test plans for the next year.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> You know when people complain about how some schools just, "teach to the test"? Well, that was the sort of school I went to. The percent score you need to get a 5 obviously varies by different tests, but it's only something like 60% on the multiple choice. When we would take the practice tests in Chemistry and Biology half the class was exceeding 90% (In other words, they could have missed 4 times as many questions as they did and still gotten a 5). It's actually possible in some of the tests to get a 5 purely on multiple choice without even answering the written questions. I'm pretty sure on the AP Biology and Chemistry I was able to do so. Actually, on both of these tests I didn't even answer the last essay question because I knew it didn't matter and I'm pretty ADD so I lost interest in the test after I knew a 5 was assured. I know that sounds really asinine to say, but this was a boarding school that costs over $30,000 a year to attend. I'm not trying to say I'm so great, I'm trying to say that the school had a very good program for ensuring it's students got high test scores. It went so far that each student was actually assigned a portion of the test to memorize and then right after taking the AP tests we would have a debriefing where we recreated the tests from memory so our teachers could analyze what was on the tests to refine their test plans for the next year.


Oh that makes sense i went to a decent highschool lol 5s were unheard of and i had to work my butt off for mine XD i loved history so it made it easier but still


----------



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

5's are just as unheard of in my school, but I still got a one in both european history, and us history, a 4 in biology, and a 3 in computer sciences


----------



## midoriharinezume (Mar 27, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I took Computer Science AB, Chemistry, Biology, Physics C, Calculus BC and European History and got 5s in all. I went to a really good high school and I would say about 80% of AP tests taken by students at my high school were 5s. Our 10th grade AP chemistry class was a perfect 33 of 33 with getting 5s (we had a very good teacher). It helped me take a lot of fun classes in college, but it also had a little bit of a negative effect because standardized tests are geared to the "average", and the school I went to was well above average. I knew I would get a 5 without trying hard in class which made it a lot harder to get motivated to study because the bar was set much lower than what it could have been given the quality of the teachers and students.


Was this a private school? I went to a public school in a small town with a big university full of professor's kids, but it wasn't that nice.

Nevermind, I read your next post. haha. Rich SOB.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

lucyandhercat said:


> Was this a private school? I went to a public school in a small town with a big university full of professor's kids, but it wasn't that nice.


Yes, it was a private school.


----------



## DimentionL (Jun 23, 2012)

Its been quite a while since I did AP tests. Did BC Calc, Physics B, and half of Physics C (this was on our teachers whim). Got 5s on em all. Never had much trouble with Calc or Physics B, but getting a 5 on Physics C surprised me when our class didn't really do much of it and I never studied much from the textbook. AP's were definitely useful in shortening my Physics and Math requirements and giving me 16 free credits. I went to a really small school (shockingly public) with plenty of smarter peers, so people getting 5s wasn't as big a deal (in fact, nearly the entire class who took AP US got a 5 according to my best friend). College kinda forced me to do some more reading of my own, but I didn't really mind it as I was used to studying on my own and bad lectures just became zone out or nap time.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

I had my first AP exam ever. Studied for about 10 days beforehand. Maybe should have studied for longer than that.

I got a 4 in AP Human when all my friends are complaining about 2's... shouldn't be complaining, but I was hoping for it.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I've taken four AP tests. I got fives on the Calc AB and Calc BC exams (which is ironic because I got a C in both classes) and fours on the US History and Physics B exam. I'm not too sure how the scoring works, but I don't really think that I should have gotten the scores I did, considering that I don't really study and I filled out maybe 1/2 of the free-response for the Physics exam? 

I went to high school in a college town where it felt like everyone got 4's and 5's. Kids brought home 4.2 GPAs and were _disappointed_ because god dammit that could have been a 5.0 if they didn't waste so much time being teenagers and trying to exist for some reason other than school. People frequently moved on to UC and Ivy League colleges. It was literally the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Unnamed (Jul 18, 2014)

5 on BC, 4 on english, 3 on bio... I want to go into Medicine... dammit.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

5 on English Literature/Composition, 4 on Psychology (self-study)

School quality is so-so. Receiving a 4/5 isn't the standard for any test, but it's not incredibly unusual. Most kids end up with a 2 or 3 on any given test.


----------

